

Lizzy Bennett: We still make stuff in San Francisco - cwan
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/02/we-still-make-stuff-in-san-francisco/70946/

======
MediaBehavior
So does Waterfield Designs (sfbags.com).

My one WF bag outlasted 2 PowerBooks and is now carrying my MBP. I'd love an
indepth story on _them_ (beyond their own descriptions on their site). Not to
be a fanboy of WF or Apple, there does seem to be a similarity in their target
markets: people sensitive to both design and usability.

------
daniel_reetz
Who are the startups making physical things as part of their business? I've
seen wakemate and square... and few others.

As a hardware hacker/builder, I'm very, very interested in startups that make
physical things, or need people that make physical things. Right now I work in
corporate R&D, and spend most of my day building/rapid prototyping things that
will never see the light of day.

HN and the startup world feel overwhelmingly software-based... but surely
there must be a need for people like me, who can hack hardware and iterate on
atoms very quickly. Can anyone give me a feeling of who and where those places
might be? I'd like to get a better sense of what's been done and how people
are using hardware in this space.

~~~
derekdahmer
Neuron Robotics is a Boston-area startup making a little USB device for
prototyping hardware and robots with really easy to java libraries.
<http://www.neuronrobotics.com/neuronrobotics/store/dyio/>

~~~
daniel_reetz
Thanks, Derek, hadn't heard about these guys.

------
jpancake
For the record, the majority of Timbuk2's bags are made in China. It's only
their custom bags that are made in the city.

